# Pirates --At World's End



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

We went to see the new Pirates of The Caribbean earlier this afternoon. 
 We loved it! I won't post anything to spoil it for everyone else, but I will say that.... I didn't like the ending. Well, part of the ending anyway. LOL If you get a chance to go see it and you liked the other ones, then by all means go and see it!!!!!  Savvy? sorry, just had to do that..... LOL Just make sure you don't drink a lot before you go... seeings how its 3 hours long....  Hope you enjoy it as much as we did! Can't wait to get it on DVD, although that will pale in comparison to seeing it on the big screen! Hmmm... maybe we will have to see it again in Luverne at the Drive Inn.... Oh Honey...... :devil: heeheehee
Yo Ho Ho and a bottle of Rum!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

going to see it tomorrow woohoo


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wooohoooo is right... And can I get an AMEN for Orlando Bloom? Wait till you see him..... no, that will spoil it  LOL hehehehe


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We saw it last night, enjoyed it but what can I say. Been a fan of Depp's since Ed Wood, but did enjoy him in 21 Jump Street...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh yes, Depp is very good to! There is just something about the way he gives life to his characters. And that style of walking that he does as Jack.... I also liked him in 21 jump street---guess you could say that is where I first saw him---and have been a fan ever since! One of my favorites of Depp's characters was in Benny and Joon. --- sorry if my spelling is off. LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I think Depp was born for this role, When you watch him in Pirates you really believe it's Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Some of my favorites have been Ed Wood, Don Juan DeMarco, Sleepy Hollow, The Astronaut's Wife, The Ninth Gate, Blow, From Hell, Secret Window along with the POTC series.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here are some things in the works-
Shantaram
Sin City 2
Sin City 3
The Rum Diary
Sweeney Todd


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Whatever you do DO NOT FORGET to stay until all of the credits have run to see the stinger scene at the end!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very cool! Very, very cool!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I love Johnny...he came to my party last yr see ...not really but he is close








this guy is HOT!! Wheww..sizzle sizzle

Saw the movie today it was good.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

All time favorite Depp movie: Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. I laugh every time I watch it, and there's always something new to find. He and I also share the same birthday, which is cool.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

AWE was pretty good but it still doesn't beat the first one. The fight scenes were really cool but unfortunately there were only like two of them... the begginning and the huge one at the end. Of course there were a couple little ones here and there but overall it was still pretty cool. The only thing I didn't like was the very ending and the ridiculous Captain Jack scene (if you saw it, you know what I'm talking about) 

Everyone in the theater at that scene just looked around really confused.. I was like wtf is this? lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I didn't sty through the credits, so I missed it


----------

